# FE/EIT Results TX



## Manohar (Dec 17, 2009)

People,

Is there any one from TX who got the results for FE exam? I just acnnot wait any more. Please elt me know if anyone got it.


----------



## sundevil98 (Dec 18, 2009)

Manohar said:


> People,
> Is there any one from TX who got the results for FE exam? I just acnnot wait any more. Please elt me know if anyone got it.


Not yet, but keep checking this site:

https://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/exam_check_grades.php

Hopefully, soon enough!


----------



## anandraj (Dec 18, 2009)

Manohar said:


> People,
> Is there any one from TX who got the results for FE exam? I just acnnot wait any more. Please elt me know if anyone got it.




Hey Manohar... I passed the exam.... from texas.. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## anandraj (Dec 18, 2009)

sundevil98 said:


> Manohar said:
> 
> 
> > People,
> ...



Hi Sunil... Thanks for the link.... I passed the exam... :bananapowerslide:


----------

